# Interference on helix 9 from trolling motor



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

As stated when I installed the helix 9 on the bow of my boat I ran 2 single heavy wires from battery to the helix 9. I have a motor guide hand control trolling motor X5 digital. I have 2 foot switches to operate motor installed on deck. The helix 9 is a replacement for a small lowrance unit which I had no problems with interference. I did run the wiring up the right side of the boat I think all my wiring runs up that side. Anyway the unit works great, untill I press the button to operate the motor, at which time the depth reading goes crazy, and the screen looses all info. When I let off the button everything goes back to normal. Proper depth, images. I know I'm getting interference but how do I eliminate it? I have a upgraded puck for the trolling motor. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am unsure if you are using the same power supply (battery) to power both the trolling motor and FF. If that is the case, it is a No No, as the PWM (electrical thingy) inside the trolling motor will cause erratic interrupted voltage in the battery, messing with the FF. It says in the manual to not use a battery which also serves the TM with your FF. Good luck.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i wonder we used filters in line on power supplys to filter out the whistle and whine wonder if that is applicable for this ..


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Steelheader88 said:


> I am unsure if you are using the same power supply (battery) to power both the trolling motor and FF. If that is the case, it is a No No, as the PWM (electrical thingy) inside the trolling motor will cause erratic interrupted voltage in the battery, messing with the FF. It says in the manual to not use a battery which also serves the TM with your FF. Good luck.


I ran the power supply from my starting battery. Completely separate from trolling batteries. I looked & seen several videos on YouTube about interference with this & other units. Placement of the wires, filters, etc. Just need to start eliminating things. Thanks for the feedback guys. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

I know there is also language about how big of a coil to loop the extra transducer line into and to store that away from other magnetic sources, good luck!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I ran my wire to a dedicated battery. I also have the wires on the opposite side of my boat. That battery runs my lights and a few other low amp drawing items. By filter's do you mean fuses or ferrite chokes? Fuses should be as close to the battery as possible. I put a ferrite choke on my transducer cable. Use the best shielded wire available . The less connection's the better. Seems like you may have a connection with your TM. Are you using a buss bar or panel?


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's something else that Hannah sent me from Humminbird almost forgot. She called it a choke. She said if I ran my power wires from an independent battery and that independent battery was connected to an on board charger install this choak.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

That should do the job. If not. Just do what a lot of people do. Take it off and start over.


----------

